# P1 Exclusive: New body armor standards highlight importance of 'wearing your shield'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PoliceOne staff writer

WASHINGTON - Last week, the U.S. Department of Justice's Office of Justice Programs (OJP) announced a new performance standard for body armor at the National Institute of Justice's (NIJ) annual conference in Arlington, Virginia.
These new body armor standards include more rigorous testing and methods that expose the equipment to temperature, humidity, as well as wear and tear - prior to testing performance. 
"This important advancement in body armor standards is in direct response to changes in threats faced by law enforcement, advances in ballistic materials and technology, and the need to ensure that body armor performs well when subjected to environmental factors," said Associate Attorney General Kevin O'Connor. "Body armor standards are needed to ensure that law enforcement and corrections officers' equipment provides a high level of safety and protection."
The new standards were established in response to concerns from the law enforcement community about the effectiveness of body armor currently being used by officers. NIJ developed the enhanced testing program in partnership with the National Institute of Standards Technology, Office of Law Enforcement Standards. 
The NIJ is encouraging all officers to continue to wear their body armor even if their current vests don't meet the new standards.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...-highlight-importance-of-wearing-your-shield/


----------

